# Alexa dilemma



## chilipepper_96

Does anyone feel like the Alexa mini is too small but the next size up is a tad too big? If they made a size in between it would honestly be perfect. I feel like Goldilocks here. Does anyone else feel the same?


----------



## 24shaz

Ooh, interesting! Regular Alexa is my ‘just right’ bag, but I know some people don’t like the unstructured floppiness of it. If you’re not set on an Alexa, the Small Bayswater Satchel and Ledbury both sit between mini and reg Alexa size-wise.


----------



## tomatolover.99

I'm having trouble with this too! I've been eyeing the new Alexa for a while now, and I'm leaning towards the regular. I'm a bit on the shorter side, so I'm wondering if it might be too big? I'm around 5'3-5'4. Perhaps the slouchiness (which I really like) makes it look less overwhelming compared to a more structured bag?


----------



## phoebe_chen

chilipepper_96 said:


> Does anyone feel like the Alexa mini is too small but the next size up is a tad too big? If they made a size in between it would honestly be perfect. I feel like Goldilocks here. Does anyone else feel the same?



Couldn't agree more. I used to have the new mini alexa and sold it within three/four months bcs it's a tad too small for my daily use. The next size up though, I wish it was abit more structured since I never had success with big floppy bag and always find myself rummaging around trying to find my things


----------



## tomatolover.99

phoebe_chen said:


> Couldn't agree more. I used to have the new mini alexa and sold it within three/four months bcs it's a tad too small for my daily use. The next size up though, I wish it was abit more structured since I never had success with big floppy bag and always find myself rummaging around trying to find my things


Thanks for sharing! I always have to bring a tablet and notebook for work, so the mini would only be for going out and not for daily use for me. I know from other threads that the heavy grain of the regular Alexa helps keep its structure a bit better and most use a purse organizer to help with that.


----------



## chilipepper_96

phoebe_chen said:


> Couldn't agree more. I used to have the new mini alexa and sold it within three/four months bcs it's a tad too small for my daily use. The next size up though, I wish it was abit more structured since I never had success with big floppy bag and always find myself rummaging around trying to find my things


Ahh sad to hear you sold it. The mini Alexa holds what I need, but it just looks a bit too small for my frame and for the style it is. I'm someone who could never get behind the micro bag trend.


----------



## tanyamarie

chilipepper_96 said:


> Does anyone feel like the Alexa mini is too small but the next size up is a tad too big? If they made a size in between it would honestly be perfect. I feel like Goldilocks here. Does anyone else feel the same?


I just received my mini Alexa and you would really need to downsize on your essentials. Otherwise, the bag is great for errands or if you only carry the bare minimun.


----------



## Katinahat

24shaz said:


> Ooh, interesting! Regular Alexa is my ‘just right’ bag, but I know some people don’t like the unstructured floppiness of it. If you’re not set on an Alexa, the Small Bayswater Satchel and Ledbury both sit between mini and reg Alexa size-wise.


I couldn’t have said it better. I love my regular Alexa! It’s my favourite bag. I have an old style and new. I do have an original Small Bayswater Satchel which I find slightly small at times but I agree it’s a good compromise (as is the mini zipped bayswater). I have a mini Alexa (it was pink and an Alexa so shouted buy me very loud) but it is quite little so not an every day bag for me. 

Regular for work or everyday use. 



Mini for an evening out with friends.


----------



## Happy Luppy

Katinahat said:


> I couldn’t have said it better. I love my regular Alexa! It’s my favourite bag. I have an old style and new. I do have an original Small Bayswater Satchel which I find slightly small at times but I agree it’s a good compromise (as is the mini zipped bayswater). I have a mini Alexa (it was pink and an Alexa so shouted buy me very loud) but it is quite little so not an every day bag for me.
> 
> Regular for work or everyday use.
> View attachment 5352291
> 
> 
> Mini for an evening out with friends.
> View attachment 5352292



Thank you for your mod shots. Both of the Alexas look great on you


----------

